# I wondered how long self defense board would be free of a Covid 19 topic...



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

...since most news articles and reports I have seen of increased ammo and firearm sales haven't directly related it to the virus other than a short blurb about that Illinois mayor saying she would like to include closing gun shops along with bars and restaurants, however in this mornings paper, this AP article directly connected the normal election year gun sales increase to this current virus related shutdown period instead of the normal later in an election year gun sales increase.

https://apnews.com/9402d0680bbd3f27836a283c1956d671

a 61 year old woman interviewed in the article in Decatur , GA indicated that she had been considering buying a handgun for years but after stocking up on provisions for herself and pet and seeing the madness in a store as people panic buyed, she considered that the Atlanta area already had a high crime rate, if the economy tanked, she feared it could be worse so she bought herself a Glock 42.

The article also said that Illinois mayor and the mayor of NOLA both went ahead and signed municipal executive orders to give themselves the authority to ban firearm and ammunition sales in their cities.


I am glad I bought my Spring ammo restock last month for myself and family and i have my pistol caliber lever action rifles.

When the shutdown was announced I inventoried , round inspected and topped off my mother's and Gf's ammunition stock from my ammunition as I go to the range more frequently than they do and buy more often, but I didn't consider possible fear of home invasions for food as the woman in GA alluded to. I was only considering if this shutdown connected to the virus caused meth heads with jobs to be laid off, they might try stealing mowers, tools or attempting home invasions for cash to feed their habits.

If this Corona virus lasts long enough to motivate drug or whatever kind of nuts to mess with you and your stuff, keep your weapons and ammo close.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

That could be an interesting development. Banning gun shops and dealers has been on the Illinois bureaucrats list for a long time.
The cloaked tentacles of the supposed well intentioned reach far and wide.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I was thinking people must feel this will be a handgun level crisis 9mm in virtually any flavor of personal defense round or bullet for reloading is now back-order only.

well then I went and looked again at 5.56 and 223 a little FMJ and some hunting type ammo at over a dollar a round are available 

I swear 223 was much more available when I looked last night.


here is to hoping that as tests can be processed because numbers are still artificially low like West Virginia having 0 cases while being surrounded by them . it is not a function of no cases it is a function of WV not having any way to process the tests.

any way back to hoping that a few weeks of this will drastically reduce new infection and once it peaks it can fall over the next 2 weeks. the thing is the first 13 days are actually more critical than the later days because people don't notice symptoms with this till days after they were contagious.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we aren't going out much not like there is many places to go but I went to the gun shop , if we are not going any where for a while time to get some ammo loaded needed a bit more powder.
called to make sure they were open and had what I wanted then ran over there parking lot full about 7 trucks it's a , small store , I go in about 5 people in the store 2 were walking out as I was walking in. I am grabbing what I need and overhearing the owner is got not 1 but 3 at a time to call in for gun purchases. the guys walking out had boxes with new handguns. I grabbed a few things from the reloading corner and the pound of powder that I went for. they are closing the store for a few weeks starting this weekend , it is Tuesday they are closed Monday and very limited hours Sunday place was starting to get that empty look , handguns were looking kinda thin compared to the excellent stock he had a few weeks ago really could not have squeezed another one in the case a few weeks ago.
about half the ammo he normally has on the shelf and it was flying of the shelf I guess you could say. I was very focused on get my stuff and get out so I didn't see everything that people were buying but the one guy had quite a pile going on the counter of ammo.

then I heard the owner say they were closing up this weekend for a couple weeks then they would see.

he may not have anything in the store left by Saturday.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Today I called the two shops I trade with to buy some ammo for range practice and to get some for a friend who came by to use the berm range to keep my stock up and get him some because the shop he deals with 50 miles away had shortages.

The two shops I purchase from are only 5 miles apart and about the same size, however the one had limits on how many boxes could be purchased while the other didn't have purchase limits.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

A buddy of mine sells guns in a decent sized city (70,000) about an hour away. He tells me sales have been crazy the last week or so and they are just about tapped out of guns and ammo. People that have never owned a gun in their life are buying whatever is available. My local farm store has a pretty big gun area and they've temporarily shut it down because they've about sold out all the inventory of both guns and ammo.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Fishindude said:


> A buddy of mine sells guns in a decent sized city (70,000) about an hour away. He tells me sales have been crazy the last week or so and they are just about tapped out of guns and ammo. People that have never owned a gun in their life are buying whatever is available. My local farm store has a pretty big gun area and they've temporarily shut it down because they've about sold out all the inventory of both guns and ammo.


Walked into the house yesterday while my wife was watching the news. I just caught a segment as it was starting and I will paraphrase.
A local gun store owner has been over run with gun buyers. He says the majority of them are first time buyers.
They don't care (paraphrased) if it is new, old, whatever, they just want something. That people who have no clue about firearms are standing in line and near desperate is somewhat interesting.
They interviewed several customers standing in line who stated they are afraid, first of what the government will do with restrictions that might prevent them from protecting their families.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my son said in many places 12 ga and 20ga shotguns were the first thing to clear out in others 9mm handguns 

the shops I saw it was handguns.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Actually, due to the timing of this thing I've got more on hand than I'll probably need.

Normally this time of year I'm pretty heavy in to reloading for upcoming matches. I stock up to insure I've got enough components to get through the post hunting season, but weather's still crappy blues. So I do most of my bulk purchases; bullets, primers, & powder in the fall during the sales. I'll drop $600 or so at a time when the on-line dealers have their free hazmat specials.

So I've got plenty on hand, buuuuuuuut now matches are being cancelled.

I spent the last couple weeks preparing along with the IT guys that work for me to transition the majority of our folks off post. As of Thursday the last of us (DACs) went on Telework. We've got 7 mil and 1 DAC still in our BLDG and they notify us when we've got to come in. So now I spend an inordinate amount of time sending and receiving Emails, replying to CHAT subjects and video conferencing. Luckily I've got evals on my guys to complete and some reports due, so I'm busy. My wife even realizes that though at home I am working...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I bet I have set up at least 60 remote stations maybe a lot more than that once I build the first batch on a term server with them I leave them to repeat over and over as they need.

been working from home 11 years it cracks me up the office extroverts who are in stages of learning to work from home and kinda vocal about it on company wide email , my work day hasn't really changed , but it is very busy 3/4 the nation is off work and I am turning in over time.

my advice for those new home workers , stand , been standing 8 years now , you never fall asleep and wake up to zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

across your screen when your standing , pulled plenty of all nighters and worked the next day did zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz a few times when I was sitting.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

When our governor ordered all non essential businesses to close while barber shops , beauty salons and department and clothing stores were the main non essential type businesses she listed in her press release, firearm and ammunition stores, she listed second on her list of essential businesses behind grocery stores and above gas stations and building supply / hardware stores.

Restaurants and fast food places of course weren't on either of her listings. She simply reminded residents they were drive through / curbside pick up only still.

With gun and ammo stores #2 on the essential business list, it's small wonder police chiefs and county sheriff's are being quoted in the news media saying street level violent crimes and home invasions have dropped noticeably the past couple weeks although domestic violence and late night /early morning store and school burglar alarm calls have increased during this shelter at home as much as possible time.

The beauty salons being closed while being hard on the owners , did give me a bit of a laugh yesterday when the local news followed a report of a couple salon owners telling of how they could handle a shutdown for a few weeks with skype phone interviews with or 4 women lamenting that due to the state mandated salon closures was starting to leave their roots exposed and one of the women interviewed lamented that her husband of almost 5 years was beginning to know what her real hair color was. 

Since we are home isolating, last week my neighbor behind me ask me if I had a nut shell brass tumbler because he let his son who lives in Jefferson County borrow his 6 weeks ago because the kid had bought a used reloader and didn't have the money to buy a tumbler yet and at the time he had plenty of polished brass.

Now with Birmingham being one of our state hot spots, he said if this doesn't ease up by July, he said he will let his son keep it as his birthday present and buy himself a new one even though the one he loaned him , he bought for his Christmas present to himself last year.

This week of the home isolation my neighbor and I will be polishing and reloading our range plinking ammo we have been using on his front end loader built berm range in his field during our free time the last couple weeks to keep our ammo stocks up.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't think we are going to have a true SHTF episode due to Coronavirus. None the less, I am well stocked on beans and bullets.


----------



## kotori (Nov 15, 2014)

I had bought a thousand rounds around when the first case in China was reported because i was looking forward to taking a week off work and going shooting...Never ended up going to the range, but at least I'm sitting pretty here. Even got my resizing die for my reloading press working again! 

I second probably not going to see SHTF from this, at least not unless we get a sudden massive surge. The experts say we're probably close to peak, though my worries are since the country is so big we have several different timelines going on and if we as a country aren't careful the second wave affect will be horrid.

That being said, there has been some interesting affects of this virus, even past the great TP shortage. number of people googling how to grow vegetables skyrocketed, as did sales of veg seed. Anyone wanted a quick return on that will be mistaken, but I know one of the other forums i frequent mentioned Victory gardens seeing a resurgence as Virus victory gardens.

Gotta say I'm impressed with how well America is holding itself together. I've seen some nasty facebook posts, but haven't seen any of it in person. if you asked me a year ago, I would have expected more riots and violence.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Shrek said:


> The beauty salons being closed while being hard on the owners , did give me a bit of a laugh yesterday when the local news followed a report of a couple salon owners telling of how they could handle a shutdown for a few weeks with skype phone interviews with or 4 women lamenting that due to the state mandated salon closures was starting to leave their roots exposed and one of the women interviewed lamented that her husband of almost 5 years was beginning to know what her real hair color was.


Yesterday my neighbor borrowed my dog clippers. He now sports a shaved head!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Seems that by the time men shave their heads in the movies they have gone mad ir Robert De Niro “Taxi Driver”, Pink Floyd “Another Brick in the Wall” Shane “The Walking Dead”.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I am not shaving my head but took a bit off the sides that was bugging me and trimmed the beard to medium length taking about 3 inches off , must have done Ok in the mirror with a scissors on my own no one noticed in my family till I told them a few days later the thought I just trimmed my beard.


----------

